# P 38 Propeller Blade on EBay for sale



## bentleybloke (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for starting a new thread but thought I would re post under a new title in case anyone missed it on the old thread.
Cheers  

Hi All, 
Just a quick note to say thank you for all your help in getting information about this propeller. I have now placed it on EBay for sale and have included a credit to you all in my description. If you know anyone who would be interested in bidding on it could you send them the link below please? Also if you are a member of any other aircraft sites could you post this request there too? 
Many thanks Mark

eBay.co.uk: WWII Propeller Blade Lockheed Lightning P 38 Airplane (item 170104115649 end time 29-Apr-07 20:00:00 BST)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like it's still at a low price.


Hmm.......


----------



## bentleybloke (Apr 25, 2007)

And? not sure what you mean by that, can you explain sorry? 

....most people bid in the last few seconds of the auction so not to inflate the price too early. There are 22 watchers already, I have had some interest from collectors abroad. Cheers Mark


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with your sale, for a change a quality item is being sold on ebay8)


----------

